# Input on Author/Fan Online Chat



## Observer (Jul 15, 2006)

As noted in the new "ChitChat" forum, vbulletin has its own chat called "Flashchat."

A few weeks ago a few of our WG authors used Flashchast for a general meeting. I'm wondeing, woiuld there be any interest in having a pre-announced meeting in Flashchat at a specific time of either authors, fan, or both?


----------



## coyote wild (Jul 15, 2006)

i'm all for it. i would love to share ideas with others and to get feedback. im always 100% into the idea of talking with others who share similar interests.


----------



## coyote wild (Jul 16, 2006)

just to add, i would also love the idea of a collaberation. there are some awesome authors out there and some terriffic artists. are there any authors or writers that would want to work together with me or someone else?

i think a collaberative effort WG story would be superb. or maybe a saga where each chapter is written by a different author to complete the saga.

i have some ideas if anyone wants to contact me. i think this could be a lot of fun.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 16, 2006)

sure, if i'm available and my horrible memory doesn't fail me like it usually does


----------



## Coop (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm game. Count me in.


----------



## The Id (Jul 16, 2006)

I could be up for it. It depends on whether or not the time fit my schedule. I've been looking to begin writing again anyways.


----------



## doctorx (Jul 16, 2006)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Browniestuff (Jul 17, 2006)

absolutely, just give me a time and i'll try to be there!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 17, 2006)

Give me a time and point me to this Flashchat thing (and hope it runs well on narrow-band) and assuming it's not one of the rare times I'm out of the house (being 20 still has its perks) I'll be happy to sit in. Just note ahead of time that I have a rather sarcastic sense of humor, and can't vouch for my mood ahead of time. =P

(Yes, I'm being an evil bastard by warning about my tendency to be an evil bastard. Sue me.)


----------



## Observer (Jul 17, 2006)

FF, sue a twenty year old? Why? Even if I win you can't pay the whatever the verdict awards me. 

But since we don't discriminate against the young and brash you'll be included anyway. I was as much of a know it all as you youngsters back in the Eisenhower campaign days. Then there was Mario Savio and the Free Speech movement. Eugene McCarthy and George McGovern. Al Sharpton and Newt Gingrich are getting older but still pontificate. And more recently its been the YR's and neo-cons saving the world. I've lived through it all.

My point? We oldsters were tolerated when we were your age and most of us are open minded enough to do the same. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Jul 17, 2006)

Good heavens, Observer, I haven't heard the name Mario Savio in YEARS. I am not averse to such a meeting, if it fits my schedule. More to the point, however, I haven't been posting stories because (as you have discovered before) I am a computer moron. I've tried to follow the directions and links both to read new and archived stories and to post, but have not succeeded. If it's not too much trouble, your humble servant would be grateful for a private message giving me instructions in words of one syllable. Yes, I are a graduate student; no, all to painfully obviously, it is not in computers.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 17, 2006)

... I have just been sassed out... yay!


----------



## mollycoddles (Jul 18, 2006)

I would be interested in participating. It sounds like it could be enlightening.


----------



## JP. (Jul 24, 2006)

I would like to participate, the main problem is that I worry my reliability wouldn't be stable enough for participation in a chat like this. I certainly wouldn't mind getting involved in some kind of collaboration though. I can't draw worth beans, but would like to see if any would want to illustrate a scene or two from some of my stories.

Speaking of stories, I just started my latest, _Expansion Enterprises_ at the recent additions section.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 9, 2006)

SO.... we've talked about it, but I see no follow up. I pop in the flash chat every now and then, but most often between 10 PM and 1 AM EST, almost daily.


----------



## coyote wild (Aug 18, 2006)

so whats the word on this chat thing?


----------



## Observer (Aug 18, 2006)

I've not forgotten about it, but have een occupied with other matters. Hopefully next week we could try it, possibly on Wednesday.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 24, 2006)

Barring plans I don't yet know I have, I should be good for that.


----------



## Observer (Aug 27, 2006)

OK, after all the input of the past six weeks we're going for it!

The following Private Message was sent to twenty persons previously indicating interest earlier tonight. I'm also posting it publicly:

OK - good news!

Barring illness or natural disaster we're going to try an author's meeting in Flashchat at 7:00 Pacific, 10:00 Eastern this coming Wednesday, August 31. 

As an agenda starter I'll lead off with some breaking news (nothing sensational, but some may like to know about where our library is going), then we'll go down any agenda items or questions you may have.

In the interest of being as inclusive and focused as possible I'd like to have any potential topics by return private message from those getting this message. I'll list any that have been submitted by PM at five after the hour.


----------



## squurp (Aug 27, 2006)

I've only written a few stories, but I'd be willing to visit the chat. 

if you could give me a quick info on links, how to get to it. . . 

squurp


----------



## Observer (Aug 27, 2006)

Several others have asked similar quetions - I'm intending to send a "Guide to Flashchat" by PM tomorrow and will include you.


----------



## mollycoddles (Aug 28, 2006)

I work Wednesday night, but hopefully you other authors can make it. It sounds like it should be pretty fun.


----------



## coyote wild (Aug 29, 2006)

Unfortunately, I will not be able to attend. Hope it goes well!


----------



## doctorx (Aug 29, 2006)

It'll probably be over by the time I get out of class, but I hope it goes well.


----------



## adam (Sep 29, 2006)

I'll make it if I can. I don't own a computer anymore. All I do is work and sleep and thats about it. I'll get a computer again some day.


----------



## doctorx (Sep 29, 2006)

You missed it. It happened last month.


----------



## adam (Sep 29, 2006)

Never mind. I missed it already. I don't know what month it is apparently.


----------

